# Security won't let me in Morrisons with my bike



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

You can't bring that thing in here, leave it outside said the little jobsworth. He was referring to my bike which i've been taking into the store for a year or so now. I take it in and lean it against the newspaper stand for about 10 minutes while i pick up a few things. I wouldn't do it when the store is busy only late at night when there's hardly anyone in. I pointed all these things out but he wasn't listening. He said i should leave it outside in the bike stand, but the stand is out of sight of the security cameras(if they're working in the first place) The reason for his presence is that the store has been plagued by local yobs who sit in the foyer and verbally abuse customers and staff as they pass. The yobs don't sit there now as he keeps moving them on, instead they sit outside on the benches..... near to the bike stand! If i were to leave my bike they would probably target it. Ok they couldn't steal it if it was locked up but i reckon they'd vandalise it in some way. It seems the innocent have to suffer because of these yobs. Anyway, i won't be shopping there if i have to leave my bike outside.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2016)

Could you not wheel it around with you? Assuming you've only got a basket of stuff it shouldn't be too hard?


----------



## 0lonerider (10 May 2016)

I'd have asked the security guard to watch it if he had nothing to do or have a word with the manager


----------



## Garry A (10 May 2016)

E mail the shop management and explain you'll be spending your money elsewhere, something I'm sure they don't want.


----------



## Banjo (10 May 2016)

A bit unfair to blame the security guard for the stores policy on bikes . Theres a certain breed of parasite who would deliberately trip over your bike then claim for all kinds of dodgy injuries.

I know how you feel though. I ride further to go to Tesco as it has a safer place to leave the bike than the Morrisons near us.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Could you not wheel it around with you? Assuming you've only got a basket of stuff it shouldn't be too hard?




I tried that once in Tescos, saying i needed it as a support, a bit like a zimmer frame. I pointed out the 20 odd stone mama down the aisle with her electric scooter. Sh'e disabled you aren't was the reply.So i can block the aisle with an electric scooter but i can't walk round with a bike i asked. You've got it in one was the reply.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

Banjo said:


> A bit unfair to blame the security guard for the stores policy on bikes . Theres a certain breed of parasite who would deliberately trip over your bike then claim for all kinds of dodgy injuries.
> 
> I know how you feel though. I ride further to go to Tesco as it has a safer place to leave the bike than the Morrisons near us.




Oh yes i've seen them! The person who just has to stretch over my bike to reach that morning paper, at 9.50pm. Now if i can fall over this thing i'll be quids in!


----------



## Lonestar (10 May 2016)

I just lock mine up outside any shop if need be,managed for years.Never had a problem with Morrisons as I'm not posh enough to shop there.


----------



## Crandoggler (10 May 2016)

Just lock it up like everyone else. The bike stand is there for a reason. If the store don't want you to do it, for whatever reason, that's up to them really. 

I'd imagine that he was being a pedantic arse though.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 May 2016)

The Asda by Mcr Velodrome enjoys a relatively huge proportion of very nice Pinarello's wheeled round by youngsters in team GB tracksuits without bother, but us great unwashed with mere £1000 level bikes aren't so lucky. I've taken to locking my big one up behind the staffed security kiosk and my folding ones go in a trolley, even if it is just a basket shop.

The official bike racks are wheelbender rubbish nowhere near a door so even if someone did spot a thief at work they'd be long gone before anyone got there.

I find supermarkets pretty crap all round for bike parking & attitude but I guess we're not a huge demographic for them to consider adequately so they don't.


----------



## Rooster1 (10 May 2016)

Ridiculous, JUST LOCK THE BLOODY BIKE UP FFS.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Ridiculous, JUST LOCK THE BLOODY BIKE UP FFS.





Accy cyclist said:


> The yobs don't sit there now as he keeps moving them on, instead they sit outside on the benches..... near to the bike stand! If i were to leave my bike they would probably target it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 May 2016)

We had a problem with 'yobs' at werrington tesco..
police put a team on it for several weeks..prob solved briefly..
Kids love to leave their bmx bikes in the entrance...laid down so trollys cant pass..

education and parenting? and a society that allows kids to do as they please un checked.

@Accy cyclist ..you need to ride into the shop swearing and gobbing at customers..
you'll be fine and left alone as you will be imune to prosecution..wear your hoody with pride


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I pointed out the 20 odd stone mama down the aisle with her electric scooter. Sh'e disabled you aren't was the reply.So i can block the aisle with an electric scooter but i can't walk round with a bike i asked. You've got it in one was the reply.



So people who need mobility aids should be banned from stores, as their aids are inconvenient?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (10 May 2016)

I have to say I agree with the security guard and the store policy, they provide bike stands where you can lock your bike.

a mobility scooter is essential for "most" people using them, a bike isnt.

If you use the store a lot buy a lock and keep it on the bike railing to avoid having to carry a lock around, bit presumptious that youths standing near your bike have the intention of damaging or stealing it.

Change your store, go at a different time, walk to the shops.

Dont blame the store/employee for doing their job.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2016)

Don't bother with email. Just telephone the store manager for a friendly chat to explain your problem. (bypass 'Customer Services')
Maybe she or he would be more than happy to help?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The yobs don't sit there now as he keeps moving them on, instead they sit outside on the benches..... near to the bike stand! If i were to leave my bike they would probably target it. Ok they couldn't steal it if it was locked up but i reckon they'd vandalise it in some way. It seems the innocent have to suffer because of these yobs. Anyway, i won't be shopping there if i have to leave my bike outside.



You could follow my suggestion and ignore the provided racks if you feel them inadequate for whatever reason. 

Every supermarket I've frequented locally has bikes locked to the trolley enclosures that look like very big Sheffield stands. They are invariably very close to the main doors, in full view of the car park and often the door security staff, busy with customers coming and going and not really suitable for undesirables loitering around.

There will be plenty of sign and lamp posts too that are too tall to lift a bike over no doubt too.

Cycle parking is like cycle lanes - generally not designed by cyclists or with our best interest in mind, often an afterthought / box ticking exercise to meet a mandatory requirement. If its no good don't use it and find a better alternative that suits you. If it inconveniences the site management and they approach you, it enables you to explain; clearly and politely; why you feel unable to use the provided stands & that you'll happily use it when they make it safe and fit for purpose. Until then if they want your custom they'll have to agree a suitable alternative with you.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2016)

I'm wondering if they let you in without the bike, Accy.


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

Do you think the kids should be able to bring their bikes into the store? If not, I think they are doing the only thing they can. I'd hate the guard to be profiling each cyclist to decide if they are "our sort" or "riff raff".** And they don't need to be dealing with "he can bring his bike in, why can't I?"

OTOH, I've arrived at a supermarket a few times without a lock. I've never been turned away, sometimes the guard will watch it, sometimes I leave it near the entrance with a cafe lock and on occasions I've wheeled in round the store. These have always been quick trips (eg drink and a sandwich mid-audax) and never at a supermarket with an ASBO problem.

**It's morrisons, the difference is pretty subtle. #Markymark


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 May 2016)

Easy, buy a Brompton and either fold it and carry in a trolley OR half fold and wheel around as a shopping trolley with the 32l T bag.


----------



## User16625 (10 May 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I have to say I agree with the security guard and the store policy, they provide bike stands where you can lock your bike.
> 
> a mobility scooter is essential for "most" people using them, a bike isnt.
> 
> ...



Yes but it was curiosity that killed the cat, and assumption is the mamma of all fudge ups. Cant help but think that presumption saved Accy's bike. I wouldnt like to leave my bike (locked or otherwise) near a group of youths. I would half expect to come back to a bike that was on fire.


----------



## 0lonerider (10 May 2016)

I use the coop at wrekenton Gateshead sometimes and the bicycle rack is over the road in a recess and behind the postbox so it gets parked in the store lobby under the cctv camera


----------



## Banjo (10 May 2016)

I look for something suitable to lock to next to the cash machines which are usually covered by cctv.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Easy, buy a Brompton and either fold it and carry in a trolley OR half fold and wheel around as a shopping trolley with the 32l T bag.


Alternatively (what I would do if I lived more than a 15 minute walk from the shops rather than the current 5-10 minutes) - put together a really cheap and tatty-looking bike just for local shopping trips. The ne'er-do-wells would probably ignore it as not being worth nicking/messing with, or from time to time they would do their yob thing and the bike would then need replacing or fixing, but that would be no great loss. If it started to happen too frequently though, it would be time to consider a plan 'B'.


----------



## outlash (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> You can't bring that thing in here, leave it outside said the little jobsworth.





Accy cyclist said:


> I pointed out the 20 odd stone mama down the aisle with her electric scooter.



Given the way you talk about people, it wouldn't surprise me that the 'jobsworth' probably didn't like the tone of your voice, you charmer.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Given the way you talk about people, it wouldn't surprise me that the 'jobsworth' probably didn't like the tone of your voice, you charmer.



I always remember being told.

"What you say about others, says more about yourself, than it does about the others"


----------



## Kevin Alexander (10 May 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Yes but it was curiosity that killed the cat, and assumption is the mamma of all fudge ups. Cant help but think that presumption saved Accy's bike. I wouldnt like to leave my bike (locked or otherwise) near a group of youths. I would half expect to come back to a bike that was on fire.



All depends on what sort of bike he is using, I wouldnt take my pride and joy down to pick up a few bits and bobs.

I would walk or go when its busy and plenty people are there to put these "yobs" off.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 May 2016)

This has to be a joke, right ? Expecting to take a bike in a supermarket and prop it against newspaper stand ? Security guards are jobsworth for not letting you do so ? Disabled women is a "fat mama".... Are you royalty or feckin Tom cruise???
Take your head out your arse and park the bike in the crack it vacated. Problem solved


----------



## KneesUp (10 May 2016)

My local little Tesco has no bike rack. I used to be allowed to leave it at the security station, but apparently I can't anymore.

I solved this some problem by using another shop 200 yards away, which does have bike racks.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Do you think the kids should be able to bring their bikes into the store? If not, I think they are doing the only thing they can. I'd hate the guard to be profiling each cyclist to decide if they are "our sort" or "riff raff".** And they don't need to be dealing with "he can bring his bike in, why can't I?"
> 
> OTOH, I've arrived at a supermarket a few times without a lock. I've never been turned away, sometimes the guard will watch it, sometimes I leave it near the entrance with a cafe lock and on occasions I've wheeled in round the store. These have always been quick trips (eg drink and a sandwich mid-audax) and never at a supermarket with an ASBO problem.
> 
> **It's morrisons, the difference is pretty subtle. #Markymark



No go at waitrose in Weybridge or Vauxhall IIRC


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Given the way you talk about people, it wouldn't surprise me that the 'jobsworth' probably didn't like the tone of your voice, you charmer.




The nobber's usual two penneth!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> So people who need mobility aids should be banned from stores, as their aids are inconvenient?




Maybe losing about half one's body weight would be more of an aid than any "mobility aid".


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe losing about half one's body weight would be more of an aid than any "mobility aid".



My dad recently had to use a mobility scooter. Due to medication related to heart failure his body was storing water. Nothing he can do will lose his "weight". 

On top of this he has a paralysed section of vocal chord which prevents him from being able to efficiently hold air in his lungs making even short distances difficult. 

Recently the hospital managed to drain nearly 30kg of water from around the stomach! 2 months ago he was in a mobility scooter over the last week he has built a new fence in the garden. Laid stones in his garden. Built some decking. And is waiting for surgery to repair his throat. 

What he. And other people don't need on top of their medical conditions is people like you. Judging them based on nothing g other than what you can see. It's not as easy as saying "just lose weight". 

It is common. When it was difficult for him to go out due to health issues. Compounded with the abuse he got from public. Meant that even a trip to the park with his grandchild could have him in tears. 

Stop judging people when you know nothing of their situation. Your attitude doesn't help anybody.


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

vickster said:


> No go at waitrose in Weybridge or Vauxhall IIRC


True, but when there's two of us, it isn't so desperate. When I'm on my own, I say to the security guy "But I promised my friend I'd bring her a pain au raisin, and I don't have a bike lock with me and ......" and then stare at him with big, sad eyes.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> My dad recently had to use a mobility scooter. Due to medication related to heart failure his body was storing water. Nothing he can do will lose his "weight".
> 
> On top of this he has a paralysed section of vocal chord which prevents him from being able to efficiently hold air in his lungs making even short distances difficult.
> 
> ...



Much as I completely agree with what you write, I think Accy might be swayed by the number of them in the UK compared with other countries of the same size population. I think France has 30,000 against our 300,000. In Skeggy they can be hired as easy transport from caravan to pub and back by fit people, maybe this is where people think they might be scroungers or whatever where in reality they may be hard working people who just fancy not walking.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Much as I completely agree with what you write, I think Accy might be swayed by the number of them in the UK compared with other countries of the same size population. I think France has 30,000 against our 300,000. In Skeggy they can be hired as easy transport from caravan to pub and back by fit people, maybe this is where people think they might be scroungers or whatever where in reality they may be hard working people who just fancy not walking.



The point wasn't intended to be. There's no lazy scroungers around. The point was that you don't KNOW. Comments may be accurate, but there's also a fair chance it is just another comment made that pushes people further back into recluse.

Even if there's no medical issues, and it's years of bad diet. Around a supermarket, they may be working hard to lose their weight. They may already be 10 stone lighter than 6 months ago. They may be doing exercises but aren't able to walk all the way around yet. Everybody is on a journey, and unless a person knows the full circumstances they should refrain from derogatory comments.

Although, to be fair, hiring them to get back from the pub would have been beneficial in my younger days. Many cuts and bruises would have been saved from attempting the walk


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The reason for his presence is that the store has been plagued by local yobs who sit in the foyer and verbally abuse customers and staff as they pass.


Just been thinking about this: all the supermarkets I know in London (except the corner-shop style ones) have security guards. Do they really not have them generally near you? That's nice


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

I wonder why the numbers difference though, I must say that all of the people that I know who use them do indeed need them. I must add that as somebody who travels around the country a fair bit Lincolnshire does look like it has more than it's fair share of mobility scooters.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Just been thinking about this: all the supermarkets I know in London (except the corner-shop style ones) have security guards. Do they really not have them generally near you? That's nice



I went to Liverpool on Saturday. The McDonalds in the centre had 2 security guards on at 7pm!


----------



## vickster (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Much as I completely agree with what you write, I think Accy might be swayed by the number of them in the UK compared with other countries of the same size population. I think France has 30,000 against our 300,000. In Skeggy they can be hired as easy transport from caravan to pub and back by fit people, maybe this is where people think they might be scroungers or whatever where in reality they may be hard working people who just fancy not walking.


Yeah but far more people smoke in France (around 10% more of the adult population), I'd rather be around other people who are overweight than those who smoke...

And stats suggest that 24% of the adult population are obese in France versus the Uk's 28% so you may want to check your source (population around 64m versus erm around 64m I think, I'd need to check adult populations)


----------



## Tim Hall (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe losing about half one's body weight would be more of an aid than any "mobility aid".


Perhaps someone of restricted mobility isn't burning as many calories as someone who can run about, so piles on the weight, making it even harder to move about. Just a thought.


----------



## outlash (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The nobber's usual two penneth!



So calling someone a jobsworth and a fat mama just because you don't get you own way isn't nobbish? I think your moral compass needs recalibrating. And again, those charm school lessons proving invaluable.....


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Yeah but far more people smoke in France (around 10% more of the adult population), I'd rather be around other people who are overweight than those who smoke...
> 
> And stats suggest that 24% of the adult population are obese in France versus the Uk's 28% so you may want to check your source (population around 64m versus erm around 64m I think, I'd need to check adult populations)



Me too on the smoking bit, I was just thinking out aloud on the number bit though. I must add though when down your way I seldom see a mobility scooter so maybe the people are healthier and fitter. Personally I would not like to have to use one, a certain surgeon 18 years or so ago told me when seeing him about knee arthritus that if I wanted a new car I just had to put on 8 stone. My answer was no thanks I am happy with the one I have, I doubt anybody chooses to need a mobilty scooter.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe losing about half one's body weight would be more of an aid than any "mobility aid".



My wife's grandmother used a mobility scooter due to having curvature of the spine. She is unable to walk 10 yards without chronic pain. Rather than be a burden on others or having the state send carers to help her she uses her mobility scooter to get out, do her own shopping and try keep her independence. I admire her.
What pisses me off is idiots like you who have two legs, healthy and cycle insulting people because you can't do as you want. Reading the rest of your posts in this thread I find it hard to see why anyone would be sympathetic towards you in your thread about 'splitting up from your wife'. Answered your own questions really, if your attitudes anything to go by that's why she has fooked of lad.
And I still think you should park your bike in your arse


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2016)

> You can't bring that thing in here...


I've had that... i shop elsewhere. Tesco's security bloke lets me park it inside and he watches over it whilst i do my shopping


----------



## Spinney (10 May 2016)

I think this thread has run its course.
Locked


----------

